# lcr. 22?????w



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey. Anyone tried the new Lcr .22? Thinking bout getting the wife one. Goods??? Bads?? Hows the trigger pull? It says 12 lbs, but it feels easier due to sum. Cam design. Tnx for info. Hg


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yep bought one for my gal to replace her Walther P22, I took it to the range first to test fire it.......Now I gotta buy another one, cause she isn't getting this one.....cause it's mine:mrgreen: Yea it's that fun!!


----------



## whtsmoke (May 25, 2011)

Yep I bought my wife one as she liked it and had to buy myself one also since I could get consecutive numbers, no big deal there just something for converstaion. I haave had it out several times and have put around 4 or 500 rounds thru it, a little bit off everything. Im not going to set here and brag about my one inch groups at 25 yards because i dont have any but what i will say is it will put them where you point it at 7 yards and doesnt do real bad at 25. I got them to play with nothing serious, I also picked up a SR22 a week later and its as much fun but a bit more accurate. Yes I would but one in an instant if I were you.


----------

